# Casa controlada por internet



## paxeco (Jun 26, 2007)

hola maestros, este es mi proyecto:

Quiero controlar los implementos de una casa via internet, ya sea iluminacion, prender tv etc, esto con la finalidad de seguridad, cuando no estes en la casa podras prender la luz y simular que hay alguien.

En la casa debe haber un Pc conectado a internet y evidentemente prendido, donde via internet le enviare ordenes para que encienda distintas operaciones, tengo dudas porque puerto puedo hacer salir estos estados?? del puerto de salida iremos al PIC16f877 donde conectaremos los artefactos de potencia via uln2803.

Mi pregunta es:             Porque puerto puedo enviar la información?
                                      Como hago para controlar via internet el pc, debo hacer un programa? una pagina?                   

Eso es Gracias maestros!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raflex (Jul 1, 2007)

Hola, el microcontrolador que vas a usar puede trabajar con comunicacion serie sin problemas, la interfase puede ser en visual basic con una aplicacion cliente servidor, el servidor ademas de recibir los comandos remotamente por internet debe contar con comunicacion serie hacia el pic, visual basic cuenta con todo lo necesario para hacer esto, la comunicacion por internet es con el complemento Winsox y la serial con un comm control.

Si usas labview simplificas mas el diseño del programa.


----------



## paxeco (Jul 12, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta, si ya he averiguado y voy a comunicar el pic via puerto paralelo.

en lo de la interfaz estaba viendo si me convenia mas php o visual basic, yo creo que lo hare con Vb... una pregunta puedo programar en c++ con visual basic?

otra pregunta si hago el aspecto del programa en flash ya sea los botobes etc... como lo puedo hacer?

Tengo conocimientos de electronica y algo de c++

GRacias


----------



## sebastianvz (Jul 23, 2007)

hola amigo tenemos la misma idea pero hay que empezar despacio.

1. hay que hacer un software para manejar los puertos de el PC en mi caso seria el LPT

2. hacer el programa para el pic en mi caso es el mismo tuyo 

3. por ultimo subier el progrma a un sitio web con tu ip para que puedes acceder a el cuando quieras o si quieres controlarlo por netmeeting o por el acceso remoto

4 pues segun lo que he leido en el foro lo mas aconsejable es usar el vb y creo qeu estoy de acuerdo pues es facil de manejar


----------



## paxeco (Jul 24, 2007)

Hola amigo gracias por tu respuesta, la verdad es que ya se como lo voy a hacer, como dices tu voy a ocupar el LPT y en lenguaje Asp que es VB orientado a Html. 

Te dejo mi msn para que hablemos y compartamos información R_Pacheco_G@hotmail.com

Saludos


----------



## seguxxx (May 20, 2008)

yo creo que deberias verlo de otra forma, primero, si queres hacer eso calculo que sos ingeniero o estudiante de ingenieria, o algo por el estilo.
No creo que sea un sistema muy eficiente ya que tener una computarora prendida todo el tiempo no lo veo muy practico, ademas no te olvides que la forma de ubicar a tu pc por internet es mediante la ip, y la ip que la mayoria tiene es una ip dinamica, por lo que deberias tratar de contactacte con la maquina mediante el nombre de host (hay programas para hacer eso).
Lo que yo te recomendaria es que hagas un modulo conectado a internet que no sea la pc, claro que en ese caso deberias hacer un trabajo mucho mas fino (protocolos,etc,etc).


----------



## fernandob (May 20, 2008)

me meti por el titulo: "casa controlada por internet" ,....seria un puterio esa casa   

pero ya comprendi mejor, tu la vas a controlar A TRAVEZ DE.....internet.

me quedo mas tranquilo.

saludos


----------



## MaMu (May 21, 2008)

seguxxx dijo:
			
		

> No creo que sea un sistema muy eficiente ya que tener una computarora prendida todo el tiempo no lo veo muy practico, ademas no te olvides que la forma de ubicar a tu pc por internet es mediante la ip, y la ip que la mayoria tiene es una ip dinamica, por lo que deberias tratar de contactacte con la maquina mediante el nombre de host (hay programas para hacer eso).
> Lo que yo te recomendaria es que hagas un modulo conectado a internet que no sea la pc, claro que en ese caso deberias hacer un trabajo mucho mas fino (protocolos,etc,etc).



Opino lo mismo. Busca en la pagina de Microchip, hay unos cuantos uC con soporte Ethernet.


----------



## Dano (Abr 11, 2010)

fvegan dijo:
			
		

> buenas aca hay proyecto de control por internet Usando PIC y Visual basic .NET
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/



Link roto, arreglalo si puedes


----------

